# Vengeance of an Assassin Blu-ray Giveaway Winner Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*AND THE WINNER IS...*














:fireworks1::fireworks2:*asere*:fireworks2::fireworks1:

No random draw necessary on this one. Thanks to Mike Edwards and Well Go USA for organizing this Giveaway, and to a long time and highly active member of our community (asere) for participating! :T​


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you HTS, Todd Anderson, Mike Edwards and Go USA for the opportunity to win. Boy this was one tough competion LOL!
I will let you know what I thought of the film.

THANK YOU!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Congrats asere! I somehow missed this, then I saw you throw in at the last minute. That's why I went in on the 14 blades contest that I was lucky enough to win. I'll get ya next time. Enjoy!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Congrats asere! I somehow missed this, then I saw you throw in at the last minute. That's why I went in on the 14 blades contest that I was lucky enough to win. I'll get ya next time. Enjoy!


Lol, Thank you!


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I wish I had your luck :yay2:


----------

